

The Obameter: Tracking Obama's Campaign Promises - abossy
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/promises/

======
3pt14159
Awesome site, bookmarked.

Also, did anyone else check out his first Executive Order?
[http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1155201977?b...](http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1155201977?bctid=8696836001)

